# Proper way to know FreeBSD patch version



## flageo (Nov 3, 2009)

Is there any way to know FreeBSD patch version other than checking newvers.sh?
uname only returns kernel version, not userlands'
Opening and viewing newvers.sh seems....not sophiscated, I think.


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 3, 2009)

are you looking for
*uname -a*
?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 3, 2009)

AFAIK there's no real way to check the versions of the userland binaries. Probably the only way is to check the CVS IDs on each source file.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 3, 2009)

... which doesn't give much information if you update sources every day (as I do) but only install them once every other month or so


----------



## flageo (Nov 3, 2009)

Thank guys.

I meant the way to know "patch" version after freebsd-update.
Especially which includes userland-binaries updates.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 3, 2009)

I think /var/db/freebsd-update/tag is the only file that lists the patch level (3rd/4th field). I think it gets updated by 'fetch', so if you haven't installed the updates yet, this one will be off, and if you roll back your installation it will be off as well ..


----------

